# Invertor ON whilst travelling - OK or not?



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi.

I've got my 750W invertor hooked up to my 2 x leisure batts and due to the fact that we like to Wild Camp most of the time, our up-coming jaunt round France will be mostly travelling. If I charge my things up whilst "Camped up", it'll flatten my leisure batts.

My question is: Can I have the invertor switched on, supplying 230V to my sockets whilst I travel, so i can charge various 230V items (Camcorder & Camera batts, electric toothbrush etc etc)

Any advice appreciated (On topic!) 

thanks


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I cannot see why not. I have done it with my 150W inverter.

Philip


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

JeanLuc said:


> I cannot see why not. I have done it with my 150W inverter.
> 
> Philip


Ditto, what could be a problem?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> JeanLuc said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot see why not. I have done it with my 150W inverter.
> ...


Ditto
That's a 3 out of 3 jackpot 8) 
I would take that and quit before some smart a**e thinks up something to the contary :roll:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I always charge heavy consumption items whilst travelling. The alternator produces more electricity than you need in normal running.
Gerry


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been using mine for over a year and had no problems, I charge cameras, camcorder, iPod, phones and laptop all ok too  

4 out of 4 mega jackpot


----------



## ex_moore_power (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi,

I can offer some assistance on this I used to install inverters.

Yes you can use an inverter whilst driving however its always best practise to ensure you start the engine and wait for it to idle before switching the inverter on. This will prevent any high voltage spikes damaging your inverter

Most importantly how do you plan to wire the inverter into your sockets or are you going to give it it's own dedicated sockets?

If you do plan to wire into your existing ring main you must remember to switch off the on board battery charger, water heater and cabin heater, but most important of all if you reach a camp site with hook up please ensure inverter is switched OFF! I would recommend using a change over switch for safe installation of an inverter.

Hope this helps if you need any more advice just drop me a message.

Justin


----------

